# 93 Maxima Questions



## Hicks (Jul 23, 2006)

I just went to look at a 93 maxima with the 3.0L engine and automoatic tranny, the guy wants $1500 canadian for the car. The car has 216 000 kms on it and it needs a complete beake job, rotors calipers etc, It also needs some exhaust work and the AC needs charged. It seems to have good power and the tranny seems to be decent. What kind of issues are these cars known for?...are parts really high(especially brake parts) also is 1500 too high for the year?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

If you pay a shop to do all of the work, then you're going to be paying the purchase price again on labor.

If you use used parts, you can have it fixed for a couple hundred bucks.

based on the required repairs, I'd offer no more than $1000CAN and see what happens. 1500 is a fair price to pay for one that's in decent shape, but when you need $1000 in brake work, $100-1000 in A/C work, and another $300 in exhaust...


----------

